

Mr.doob adds WebGL Minecraft demo to three.js - ranza
http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/geometry_minecraft.html

======
mrdoob2
Mindcraft -> Minecraft. tree.js -> three.js. webgl -> WebGL. Mr. Doob ->
Mr.doob.

:D

~~~
ranza
haha sorry dude! But MindCraft sounds like a hell of a game

~~~
mrdoob2
If it has anything to do with Mind Game, I'll buy it!
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU4EfF85u60>

------
MrNibbles
_Instructions under OSX_

 _To get this working in Webkit Nightly - webkit.org_

1\. install Webkit Nightly from <http://nightly.webkit.org/>

2\. paste the following into terminal: defaults write com.apple.Safari
WebKitWebGLEnabled -bool YES

3\. visit the link (this has minor render issues for me under webkit)

 _To get it working in Chromium:_

1\. first install latest chromium from:
[http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/chromium-
rel-...](http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/chromium-rel-mac/)

2\. Drag into Applications folder

3\. launch from terminal using: ./Chromium.app/Contents/MacOS/Chromium
--enable-webgl

4\. visit the link

You might want to check out [http://www.chromium.org/developers/demos-gpu-
acceleration-an...](http://www.chromium.org/developers/demos-gpu-acceleration-
and-webgl) for some more awesome webGL demos.

or, mrdoob's awesome site of course: <http://mrdoob.com/>

------
spacemanaki
I'm getting "Uncaught ReferenceError: Float32Array is not defined" on Chrome
on OS X. Anyone else get it to work?

~~~
mrdoob2
Chrome 9+, Firefox 4+

~~~
sparky
Works for me too, about 10FPS in Chromium 9 on 64-bit Ubuntu, 2.4GHz C2D,
Nvidia 8400M GS.

~~~
trotsky
I'm impressed that all of this & my hardware rendering are working "straight
out of the box". I'm getting ~50fps in chromium 9.0.598.0 under openSUSE 11.3
with a radeon mobility 5650.

------
viraptor
On the daily minefield (4.0b8pre from today, ubuntu 10.10, i3 gpu), I get only
a flash of some triangles the first time I open the page. Otherwise it's
completely empty :( Other webgl demos work well.

------
maushu
Getting "Could not initialise shaders VALIDATE_STATUS: false, gl error [0]" on
chromium 10, I think it might be related to the probable lack of shader
support in the graphics card of this computer.

------
cdr
Fair warning: froze my browser.

